# Rant! Argh!



## Nathiriel (Nov 30, 2012)

Guh, really annoyed and just need to rant a little bit, feeling a bit like I've gotten the short straw today.

Was bathing Buddy tonight and replacing all his liners and clipping his nails as per usual and I asked my boyfriend to please get his pouch and put it in the wash for me. My boyfriend walks in to the bathroom and starts grabbing towels from the racks, and I'm like "Um, get the pouch, pouch, not towels." He looks at me blankly, and I say again "Buddy's pouch, it's there next to me." I wash Buddy, who hates bath time but tolerates it, and I get him out to wrap him in his towel and I notice his pouch is _still _there and his mini towel is missing! My boyfriend had washed his towel and not his pouch -.-

While I'm looking around for something warm to put the wet, squiggly and very unhappy hedgy in, he freaking bites me. First time he has ever bitten me. I screamed, more in shock than in pain, and tried to calmly put him back in to the sink so I could sort out a towel. I wasn't sure how to deal with him after he had bit me so I gave him a little tap on the nose and said "No, naughty Buddy!". Then my boyfriend comes in (who, I should mention doesn't clean his cage, doesn't know anything about taking care of him, and is the one who wanted him to begin with), he grabs the hedgie, wraps him in a tea towel and takes him off to snuggle. :x

Now Buddy hates me, he curls up as soon as I approach him, runs away from me, and runs straight for my boyfriend. I'm so angry at my boyfriend for not listening to me when I said 'POUCH' a million times and I'm so upset with Buddy's reaction that I feel like crying. It's not fair, I put so much work and love in to him, but I'm the bad guy cos I have to clip his nails and bathe him, my boyfriend just gets the cuddles and the mealworms. And on top of it, my boyfriend's angry at me for having a go at him for not listening. So everyone hates me and I'm the one that got bitten. :evil:

Joy. 

So, in case it happens again and he bites me (I really hope he doesn't make it a habit), what's the best way to discourage this behavior?


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

I do understand what you're going through. My husband is in the Navy and deploys alot. I do everything whether he's gone or not. I buy the kids 'surprise' presents from daddy. I make up little emails that my husband supposedly writes to my kids. I feed them healthy foods and cook homecook food majority of the time. I educate them and drive my daughter to and from school. I take of the house, the yard, the emergencies. I've been sick for years, and am having a lymphnode removed on friday because they think I may have lymphoma. I also have chronic lyme disease, fibromyalgia, heart problems, and GI problems. To top it off I have strep right now. My husband isn't here and I have to feed and care for the kids myself, go through the surgery myself, deal with daily pain by myself. Does anyone ever say thank you? Nope. Does anyone ever help me out? Nope. But the sun shines out of my husbands rear. He is the best...he is the nicest...he does so much for them. I have to break his arm to get him to leave the house when he's home to do family activities! Somehow those that work the hardest and love the most are the ones that everybody walks all over and doesn't appreciate. I'm sorry for my rant, but as soon as I heard your story I felt so empathetic because I totally understand. I'd have cried if my hedgie bit me after all that.


----------



## Nathiriel (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow, well, you definitely have it a lot worse than I do and I have the utmost respect for you and everything you do for your family. It's very true though, the ones who do the most tend to be the ones who are under appreciated, and I think that's true for home life, work life and pretty much everything else. My mum has a pretty debilitating auto immune disease and I know how hard it is for her to do everything she has to do when all she wants to do is sleep so I can really sympathize with you and I'm sending you internet hugs! *hugs*

I've woken up this morning determined to get things back on track with Buddy, so back to giving him t-shirts to sleep in and generally back to the drawing board, *sigh*.


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh its definitely rough but yours is still awful and frustrating. Especially when the hedgehog was your bf idea, you do all the work and you get set up for failure. No matter how trivial it may seem it is actually not. Because you are the one being disrespected and not reaping the benefits of your efforts. I bet you'll win your baby back in no time.


----------

